#ubuntu-sv 2011-09-19
<hiko_hitokiri> smartinez, que cuenta
#ubuntu-sv 2011-09-20
<asmedoso> buenas tardes a todos
<asmedoso> necesito contactar a alguien de los responsables de ubuntu en el salvador si fueran tan amables de regalarme informacion
#ubuntu-sv 2011-09-21
<asmedoso> Buenos dias
#ubuntu-sv 2013-09-18
<rscnt> !a
<rscnt> !help
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rscnt> !patience
<lubotu1> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<rscnt> !whoami
<lubotu1> use @whoami
<rscnt> @whoami
<rscnt> !asdasd
#ubuntu-sv 2017-09-21
<Roiner> hola
